# Welcome our newest moderator!



## The Dark Knight

Welcome our newest moderator, Smallfry!


----------



## Kevin001

Yeah! Well deserved.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Hey while you're online, there's a chinese ad spammer over in first steps....


----------



## Orb

Nice to see a decent number of mods now. Congrats


----------



## Smallfry

Thank you everyone


----------



## TheOLDPrince

congrats


----------



## scarpia

Smallfry said:


> Thank you everyone


You've been on here since 2004?!?!?! Well...

I hope being a mod doesn't drive you insane.


----------



## farfegnugen

Welcome and kudos, supreme being


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Hey while you're online, there's a chinese ad spammer over in first steps....


It was korean.


----------



## Stormbound

Congratulations!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TryingMara

Just saw this now- cool, congrats Smallfry!


----------

